# Grace face rash? Help... photo



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone have any idea what this could be???

I noticed it yesterday. But from the looks of it, was probably there a few days ago. But I only noticed the left side of her muzzle under her eye yesterday. Trimmed that hair down so I could clean it... 

She has/had an eye infection and I was rinsing her eyes with a gentle eye wash Dr. Julie suggested. We have used it before, so I know it isn't a reaction to that. Her eyeballs (LOL sorry, lots going on here) are clearing up.

She was also on antibiotics about a week ago (ended) for ear infections.

But this... I don't know. They are not flat. They are somewhat raised but not a full bump. Very red, oozy, will get a yellow scab on them, very itchy and painful. She's wearing her Queen-for-a-day "crown" to keep her from itching.

Thought hot spots? But then I bathed her today and noticed they are all over her muzzle, around her mouth, on her chin, around her eyelids, and on her head... one in her ear. So.... no on the hot spots.

Could it be yeast? Or mites? I did the mite wash.... poor thing hates baths and I made her sit in there for 10 minutes  But they look less inflammed after that bath... but the essential oils in it are soothing so could just be that helped it.

Dr. Julie is on vacation! 

Do I need to shave her head and muzzle so I can better look at them and clean them?  

Any ideas? Sorry the photos aren't great....little wiggler wouldn't hold still.

Thanks!
Tori & Grace


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am thinking maybe fungal - only because she has been on a number of antibiotics, but I don't know what mites looks like! Wish I knew more...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- is she scratching at it? Rubbing it? Has she eaten anything different -- fruit?

It looks like an allergic reation -- but to what?

I don't think I would shave it until after I see a Vet.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks!

I gave her benadryl for the itching... 

I think they are itchy like an infected wound would be... they ooze clear but crust yellow. 

The rest of her body is clear... no sores or itching. Just her head, muzzle, eyes, and a few in her ears

Will call the vet in the morning. Hate to go in with Dr. Julie on vacation .... hate putting Grace on drugs with her liver....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

ckanen2n said:


> I am thinking maybe fungal - only because she has been on a number of antibiotics, but I don't know what mites looks like! Wish I knew more...


Yes, that's what I was thinking, I don't know about dogs, but the babies, that have been on a couple rounds of antibiotics will get a rash. Hope you get to the bottom if it. Poor Gracie!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hmm, I've never seen that before. Poor Grace, she seems to get hit with everything


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

ckanen2n said:


> I am thinking maybe fungal - only because she has been on a number of antibiotics, but I don't know what mites looks like! Wish I knew more...


:thumbsup: Yup, antibiotics kill the bacteria - good and bad - and can cause fungal overgrowth. Have you been giving her probiotics while she is on antibiotics? You can also give yogurt with live cultures, but you have to give a pretty large amount for it to be effective. Probiotics are much more effective.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

I will give her some probiotics tonight. She is on one daily but maybe that wasn't enough while on the antibiotic. I will give her a small bit of mine.... my sister has a natural thrush salve ... might try that on the sores.


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

Has she had any steroids or steroid shots? This can sometimes give demodex a hold. Demodex usually starts on the face.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I will give her some probiotics tonight. She is on one daily but maybe that wasn't enough while on the antibiotic. I will give her a small bit of mine.... my sister has a natural thrush salve ... might try that on the sores.


Human probiotics won't work as dogs have a totally different digestive tract. You need one formulated for dogs like Animal Essentials or First Choice Naturals.

4 in 1 Probiotics - GREEN

But if you have been giving Grace probiotics, fungal overgrowth is obviously not the cause of her rash. Grace has a lot going on with her liver issue, immune system, etc. and you need your vet to examine and evaluate her.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

The following may be helpful to you:


My dog developed dry, red spots around his eyes. We took him ...
www.justanswer.com/dog.../2d53a-dog-developed-dry-red-spots-aro..







*


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, sorry, It cannot be retrieved.....let me find the article....


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Here it is:

Customer Question
Ask your own question now >
My dog developed dry, red spots around his eyes. We took him to the vet and he did a scraping and looked under a microscope for mites. The test was negative. He then said he may have an autoimmune disease that would require the dog to go under anethesia to test for it. We did not do that yet and now two sores have appeared on his head and neck and they don't seem to heal because he scratches them. We have put a "cone" around his head and have been putting neosporin on them but he doesn't seem to be improving. What do we do next?




Vet answer: 

It sounds like we have some type of allergy going on, and possibly with secondary bacterial or yeast infection. Of course I cannot say for sure without running tests. Did your veterinarian run any other skin testing aside from skin mites? Like looking for bacteria and/or yeast? 
There are 2 major skin mites, demodex which is easy to find, and scabies, which is very difficult to find. Normally with skin cases like this, it is recommended to try using Revolution topically every 2 weeks so we can be sure that even if there are scabies, we will have it covered. 
About the current situation, I would suggest to either go back to your veterinarian and see if they can run other tests besides the biopsy, perhaps get some antibiotics etc, or get a second opinion from another veterinarian. Or you can even go to a board-certified dermatologist. If these are not doable right now, I would suggest for you to try some Benadryl 25mg tablet. Give 2 tablets every 12 hours. Continue the "cone" and neosporin, and see in 3-4 days if there is any improvement. If not, then you really need to go back to a veterinarian, either to seek second opinion or do the biopsy. 

Hope this helps. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns. Thanks. 

Expert: Dr. Lee
Category: Dog Veterinary


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I have no answers, but just wanted to say that I hope it clears out soon. wish your little girl well


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone 

I gave her probiotics last night, another benadryl dose as well. 

The mite wash (which is all essential oils) seemed to help some of the inflammation go down.

I made a mixture of witch hazel, aloe, tea tree oil (1 drop), eucalyptus (1 drop), lavender (1 drop), and 20 drops of grapefruit seed extract.... all things Dr. Julie had me use with Gussy's eyelids (which are healed!).... painted that on her sores before bed. She hated the smell  Sat and pouted for quite awhile ....

This morning they are no longer oozing. So much to her dislike, I will do another bath this morning and more of the mixture....

Putting her onto the dermal support and histimin support Gus is on for his allergies.

Will call the vet today, but since it is improving I may hold off and just email Dr. Julie...

Thank you everyone


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

If you give and antibiotic and a probiotic don't give at the same time. Give the antibiotic first and a few hours later give the probiotic. That is what the sales man in the health food store told me to do. It makes sense.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Poor little Gracie, just one thing after another! Rocky and Tuck send hugs.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have no clue what that is. I would sure get her into the vet as soon as possible. Hope their is an easy fix to the problem.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

AWwwww.... Poor Grace  I don't know what caused the itching (allergies vs. mites vs. ?) but any area of skin that gets scratched at introduces bacteria into the wound and can cause a secondary bacterial infection. Yellow crusting is often associated with bacterial infections (in humans, at least). 

For additional food-based probiotics, you can also give Kefir which has MUCH more active cultures than yogurt. You can also try to wipe some Colloidal Silver water topically on the affected areas with a clean cotton ball. Colloidal silver is a well-known natural antibiotic/antifungal that can keep the pathogens at bay. These won't cure the allergies/itching/lesions, but should help with any secondary process. 

I hope little Grace feels better...thinking of you guys!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone 

I'm still using the gel mixture of witch hazel, aloe, 1 drop each of tea tree oil, eucalyptus, and lavender, plus the 20 drops of grapefruit seed extract..... that mixture is working wonders. Her face looks better. And she hasn't itched at all this morning!

I'm thinking it was definitely allergy related. Things have been very humid here... which is not our norm. So thinking that did something.

She is looking and feeling better 

Grapefruit seed extract is wonderful.... safe, because I know she can eat it. I drink it mixed in water every day to keep yeast down (for all my antibiotics). Just has to be diluted... But it will kill just about anything bacterial or fungal... 

Seems to be working on her sores  They are healing and fading...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just saw your post and wish litte Gracie will feel better. Seems like your right on top of it. Good luck!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I sure hope Grace continues to improve. Prayers for that sweet little girl!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How is Gracie today? Sending warmest wishes.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, that's impressive. you took care of it yourself, it looks so uncomfortable for poor Gracie too. Glad she's getting better.

-what is the 'recipe' for that mixture?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope Grace is getting better. I wonder if this is mites. Didn't Gus have that recently?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus had mites... at least we thought. Couldn't do a scrape on his eyelids so it was a guess. The same shampoo and a similar mixture healed his eyes. The essential oils work well for a lot of things.... whatever he had it went away 

Grace's looked different. I think it was actually a cranberry tablet I gave her... Cranidin (?) ... to help prevent UTI's. I have had it for a few weeks but held off on it. Gave it to her earlier this week and thinking that might be what caused it. Will hesitantly try it again to test it.... if not that it was the humidity.

Either way - today they are much much better. Can barely see them 

The mixture...

I used a travel sized bottle to mix it so 3 oz bottle? .... 1/2 filled with Witch Hazel, 1/4 filled with aloe (pure aloe gel - no additives or coloring), 1-2 drops tea tree oil, 1 drop eucalyptus oil, 1-2 drops lavender oil, 20 drops grapefruit seed extract (I use NutriBiotic GSE Liquid Concentrate), then top off with boiled (cooled) water.

The only difference for Gussy was Dr. Julie had me use Emu Oil as the base instead of Witch Hazel, and no water added. It was like a lotion. You can addin whatever essential oils you need. I used the same mix though for him...and I use it for any dry skin he gets. The Emu Oil is great.

Shake well.

Don't get it in the eyes or let them eat it LOL  You can use it on your skin, too.

For the shampoo... I have Defendex and PetAlive mite shampoo.... they are soap free and have essential oils in them. Helps with any skin issues. I use it on Gussy's feet - he gets red sores in between his pads when his allergies flare...and with the shampoo, the inflammation goes down and they clear up in a matter of days rather than going weeks getting them to heal up.... They are a bit pricey so I don't use it often but great to have in the medicine cabinet for the pups...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow I missed this, is she doing better now? Looks like a fungal infection, wonder if it's due to tall the humidity. I know mine have had goopy eyes lately...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She's doing better, Michelle... thinking humidity too... poor thing. At least we live where humidity is rare!


----------

